# Italian parking ban



## tomererez1 (Dec 8, 2021)

Hello,

First of all - I hope it's the right forum for this kind of question. If not, just let me know in the comments and I'll make sure to delete this post.
So my partner traveled with friends to Italy last month, apparently they left their rental car for about 15 minutes in a place where parking isn't allowed, and they got 4 parking tickets within that time period, reaching to almost 640 Euros combined.

I've been searching online, trying to find out about the Italian laws to see if its possible to fine a car for the same reason in such small time periods, but I couldn't find anything about it.

So I'd appreciate if anyone living in Italy could give help me find some information about it.

Thanks.

Tomer


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

Are you sure it was a parking ticket? Sounds more like a ZTL violation or other automated camera.

Parking rules are local not national but I doubt what you've received is a parking ticket.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
We went on holiday to Milan in 2019 and hired a car from the airport from one of the most well known hire companies.
A few weeks after we got home - I noticed 4 or 5 deductions on our credit card from this hire company followed by some letters from them confirming that they had deducted amounts and passed my details to the authorities.
Later - we received a bunch of fines for violating the central Milan zone - apparently you are supposed to pay a fee online every time you enter the city!
The hire car company conveniently “forgot” to mention this when we collected the car - along with forgetting to clean the car or fill it with fuel!
I totally ignored the fines and have no intention of paying them!
Cheers
Steve


----------



## modicasa (May 29, 2021)

I agree with Nick. 4 parking fines could not amount to 640 euros, so I assume they are a collection of different offences and they were notified byt he car hire company after the event - However, if there were 4 parking tickets on the windscreen when they returned to the car, then that isnt permitted and can be contested.


----------

